# setDefaultCloseOperation



## Maik20 (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte bei einem Klick auf das X im JDialog ein System.exit(0) ausführen. Leider geht folgendes nicht:


```
setDefaultCloseOperation(JDialog.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
```

Er meldet dann: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: defaultCloseOperation must be one of: DO_NOTHING_ON_CLOSE, HIDE_ON_CLOSE, or DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE

Was gibts noch für Möglichkeiten?


----------



## normaler_spinner (18. Februar 2009)

diese hier:


```
JDialog xy = new JDialog();
		xy.addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter(){
			public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) {
				System.exit(0);
			}
		});
```

Was ich mich jetzt aber noch die ganze Zeit frage, was hat das für einen Sinn? Immerhin wird jetzt sobald der Dialog geschlossen wird, immer der System.exit ausgeführt. Selbst wenn du den Dialog über einen Button schließt.


----------

